

Mapping the world with 3 words - marcelsalathe
http://www.what3words.com

======
ColinWright
This has been submitted many, many times. The most significant discussion I
could find is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8614198)

Here's a search showing previous mentions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=what3words.com&sort=byDate&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=what3words.com&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=all)

